# HOCKEY'S ORIGINAL SIX



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Name NHL original six hockey teams, and one through three that have won the most Stanley Cups.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Toronto, Montreal, Detroit, Boston, New York, Chicago.

1. Montreal
2. Toronto
3. Detroit


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

BINGO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

As a Canadian, if you don't know the original six, you lose your citizenship.


----------

